# Great Price on Edge



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Right now Amazon is selling "Edge for cable" for $269. Only 16 left. Go get 'em!


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

It’s down to 249 now, no low stock notice at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Looks like TiVo is selling the Edge for Cable directly from their site also for the same $250 price as Amazon after you apply TiVo's "GODAD" discount code. Their sale is good through 6/15. And it looks like TiVo's code is also reducing the price of whichever service plan you purchase with the box, whether that's the first month, the first year, or All-In lifetime. Reduces the service cost by ~30%, varies a little based on which plan you get.


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

I don’t think you get the discounted service plan through Amazon. It looks like that promotion is only through TiVo direct.


----------



## eaadams (Apr 25, 2000)

Tivo has a good fathers day deal every May. Got my Romeo in May 2015 with lifetime. The Edge has me worried with the new UI and pre-roll adds. So will probably wait for the Romeo to die.


----------

